# Driver's death blamed on council tree was preventable



## derwoodii (May 11, 2012)

A coroner has found a young driver's death when a huge tree branch crushed her car could have been prevented by better council action.

Rebecca Jolly, 20, died when a branch fell in Greenhill Road in Adelaide's eastern suburbs in January 2010.

The coroner says the death could have been prevented had Burnside Council thoroughly assessed the tree after another limb fell just months before the fatality.

Crushed driver's death blamed on council - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)


----------



## RandyMac (May 11, 2012)

damm shame, such a beautiful young woman.


----------



## Fifelaker (May 11, 2012)

Stupid!!! A couple of years ago there was a good sized oak around the corner from me that was split pretty bad. The owner called the village. They came out and looked at it said "Don't worry about it" I Kept a watch on it for a couple of weeks the split kept growing. I seen one of the honcho's on the board and had a little chat about it. I told them if that thing falls on "Little Jimmy" they will have to rename this town to "Little Jimmy" Lake and jimmy's parents wear going to own all of there houses. Three days later it was gone. I feel bad for this young lady her parents and freinds as it looked preventable.


----------

